# Bluetooth on my Acer One 10



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Trying to get Bluetooth on my Acer One 10 with Windows 10, for it to connect with my Jam Rewind B.T. Speakers.

I got it to connect via instructions on how to connect, but after connect no sound come out from B.T. speaker even though volume is on max on the computer and VLC player. I try to update B.T. driver but when it searched it said afterward it already up to date.

I asked Jam Rewind support and say need to change default speaker from p.c. to Jam Speaker on Windows 10. I was able to do this in Windows Xp
and 7. But with Windows 10 I am lost how to do this ?

I also asked Acer support and they don't seem to know how this is done ?


I also tried to connect to Head Rush brand B.T. speakers it connected but audio very static sound and poor.



Also I heard about Bluetooth Soleil software for Windows 10.
Would this help me to connect and get my sound to work on my B.T. speakers ? Where could I download this software ?


Anybody here with experience in regard to this ?


Anybody knows why my latest postings in forum don't show up since when I click "View Posts" / "Your posts". I haven't been getting any past posts to show up since from 05-13-2016, 12:01 PM of this year.
Is this feature not working anymore ?

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

And I finally got my B.T. speaker to work by watching this video-


----------

